# زبان های اسکریپتی > JavaScript و Framework های مبتنی بر آن >  ذخیره کردن متغییر this که حین دیباگ در دیباگر نمایش داده میشود

## a.besharat

با سلام به همه دوستان
دوستان وقتی که صفحه ای را من دیباگ میکنم مقادیری که به متغییرها اختصاص داده میشه را میتونم در watch expressions , scope که در فایرفاکس دیباگر هست ببینم. ولی یه سری از این متغییرها خیلی بزرگ هستن و من نه میتونم مقادیر اونارو خودم بنوسم و نه میتونم کپی کنم مثلا متغییر this. ایا راهکاری برای ذخیره این مقادیر وجود داره ؟ کلی سرچ کردم ولی واقعا به نتیجه ای نرسیدم مستاصل شدم که اینجا پیام گذاشتم وگرنه دوست ندارم و این کار را هم نمیکنم که هر سوالی به ذهنم رسید یا با مشکلی مواجه شدم مستقیم بیام اینجا پیام بزارم. خیلی هم ممنونم از دوستانی که وقت میزارن پیام را میخونن و بدون چشم داشت به دیگران کمک میکنن طلب های خیر برای همگی.
ممنونم

----------


## plague

this یه متغیر ثابت نیست بستگی داره به کانتکس کد و اینکه راجب چی داری صحبت میکنی 
مثل کلمه "این" توی دنیای واقعی که یه چیز ثابت نیست و به چیزی گفته میشه که داری راجبش صحبت میکنی

----------


## a.besharat

> this یه متغیر ثابت نیست بستگی داره به کانتکس کد و اینکه راجب چی داری صحبت میکنی 
> مثل کلمه "این" توی دنیای واقعی که یه چیز ثابت نیست و به چیزی گفته میشه که داری راجبش صحبت میکنی


 سلام
ولی دقیقا من همون مقداری را میخوام ذخیره کنم که در همون لحظه داره. this  را مثال زدم چون همیشه یه متغییر هست که طولانی است. من میخوام متغییرهایی که در دیباگر دارم و مقادیرشون را دارم چک میکنم به نوعی از دیباگر کپی کنم و ننویسمشون چون هم یه ابجکت خیلی بزرگه و نمیشه نوشتش و هم اینکه ممکنه در نوشتنش خطا کنم. 

ممنونم از شما

----------


## plague

کجا میخای کپی یا ذخیره کنی و برای چی  ؟! 
من متوجه نمیشم درست میخای چیکار کنی باهاشون 

یعنی میخای آبجکت رو کپی کنی ببری تو فایل دیگه مثل یه فایل متنی ؟

----------


## a.besharat

> کجا میخای کپی یا ذخیره کنی و برای چی  ؟! 
> من متوجه نمیشم درست میخای چیکار کنی باهاشون 
> 
> یعنی میخای آبجکت رو کپی کنی ببری تو فایل دیگه مثل یه فایل متنی ؟


بله دقیقا همین کارو میخوام بکنم آبجکت را میخوام کپی کنم و داخل یک اسکریپت ازش استفاده کنم

----------


## plague

اینجا رو نگاه کن 
https://stackoverflow.com/questions/10305365/
یا چیزایی مشابه این سرچ کن

----------

